# Melty's Halloween Sound Effects back online!!



## meltdown211

Gang, the Halloween sound effects site is back up and running! The files are free, scary and ready to be placed in your haunt!! PLEASE REMEMBER, NO COPYRIGHTED FILES MAY BE UPLOADED! IF SOMEONE TOOK THE TIME TO CREATE THE FILE, PLEASE GIVE THEM CREDIT! IF COPYRIGHTED FILES ARE FOUND PLEASE DROP ME A LINE SO THEY CAN BE REMOVED IMMEDIATELY!

I have them broken down into folders for easier searching.
You can listen before you download and each of the sound effects are FREE! Upload the stuff you created! (let me know who to give credit to) ENJOY!!

Some of the catagories are:

Voices & Laughter
Animals
Ice Cream Truck
Pirates
New (all new clips go here before they get organized to the folder)
Thunder track for controllers
Music (some of the best stuff in the folders in here)
Wind, Rain, thunder (to customize your own track)
Single sounds (Bells, chainsaws, fog horns, lab)

NOTE: All of the sounds presented here have been collected from Internet UseNet Groups and other freeware sound websites. Every attempt was made to verify the status of the copyright of a sound before use here. If you see a particular sound that you or your company has created and object to it being available to the public for free, please email me your copyright information and I will remove it immediately.

The link is http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=25

pass: hauntforum

Hope you like um!

Melty


----------



## Ghoul Friday

thanks for sharing


----------



## Terrormaster

Thanks meltdown - I used your stuff almost exclusively last year and it was a huge hit. Now that I know who to thank I immensely thank you for a great collection.

-TM


----------



## beelce

Thanks Meltdown...Always looking for good sounds


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That's great! You've got a fantastic collection there - with the group-buy on MP3 players and some new speakers I'm looking forward to making use of quite a few of your sounds. Thanks!!


----------



## Dark Lord

Hey Melty,any new chants lately............


----------



## meltdown211

Damnit Dark Lord...oh my god...were starting that again....gosh darn chants...they are haunting me... I knew you would remind me of that..."note to self, delete "chants" from archive"....

You all very welcome for the sounds!! If there is something special you are looking for let me know and ill try to find it. I have CD's full of sound effects, not all halloween related but can be for a specific effect.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Thanks Melty, I have already downloaded some stuff for this year,AND next year. Sweet!


----------



## meltdown211

I have some really good new stuff that will go up today so keep your eyes open for it. Some with speaking parts and others with some creepy music...ill have it up by tonight..

Melty


----------



## samhayne

Thanks a lot Meltdown , really nice.


----------



## Dark Lord

meltdown211 said:


> Damnit Dark Lord...oh my god...were starting that again....gosh darn chants...they are haunting me... I knew you would remind me of that..."note to self, delete "chants" from archive"....


Haunting ya huh.....does it sound like Jason's voice,but whispering "chants,chants,chants,chants......".......? :voorhees:

Sorry about unearthing that horse to flog it a little more...must be my "dark" side-:devil: LOL
On a serious note though, thanks again for the audio,saw you.ve been busy adding to it,looking forward to new audio "blood".
(i will now put the horse back in the ground to rest for eternity.....  )


----------



## meltdown211

LOL, nah, that is probably something we will re-hash every year!! I love it! Sooooo, in honor of our new halloween tradition...I made a folder just for...wait for it....drum roll....not yet....CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, thats right, your favorite moaning choirs...chants. It now has a folder under "music" courtasy of Dark Lord!!

and yes...but more like chants, chants, chants...dark lord, dark lord, dark lord...chants, chants, chants...its really wierd...


----------



## meltdown211

*Please take a few minutes to visit...*

http://www.halloweenmusicgalore.com/ I do have some of their samples on my site but they are just that, samples! Visit them for the full blown version of their REALLY cool sound effects and music!

I have to apologize to goregalore as I did have some of their free samples on my site without giving them credit. I believe now that all of their samples are labeled with their URL to identify where they came from! Its great stuff so check it out!!

Melty


----------



## Dark Lord

meltdown211 said:


> LOL, nah, that is probably something we will re-hash every year!! I love it! Sooooo, in honor of our new halloween tradition...I made a folder just for...wait for it....drum roll....not yet....CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, thats right, your favorite moaning choirs...chants. It now has a folder under "music" courtasy of Dark Lord!!
> 
> and yes...but more like chants, chants, chants...dark lord, dark lord, dark lord...chants, chants, chants...its really wierd...


 ........just gotta be me !! :googly:


----------



## meltdown211

If you wouldn't mind, I would like you to "sponsor" your folder. If you could send me some "cheese" and a cashiers check for $2300.00 I will add "Dark Lords Chants" to the folder name. Now that may seem high, but your name will be seem by millions...yes, millions of haunters around the world and its really a bargin...

Make the check out to Meltdown211 and I like swiss...


----------



## edwood saucer

Melty - you are a man amongst men...and gals... thanks for all your effort.


----------



## EMU

THanks Melty, i just made a track for my graveyard im gunna find a way to post it


----------



## meltdown211

*Give this a try...*

To upload your sound effects go to this link....they will then show up in the UPLOAD folder for all to listen to. Make sure you label it with your name if you want the credit! At he bottom, you will see a box to browse for the file to upload and your all set!

Melty

htthttp://www.4shared.com/dir/3598434/9ed5d435/Uploads.htmlp://


----------



## Aelwyn

DUDE! You have the freaky ice cream truck song (mrsoftee). We have an ice cream truck that goes around here, and it freaks me out. I can hear it from MILES away---it makes me think of Maximum Overdrive (short story called "Trucks" by Stephen King). I played it, and my man stops and goes "What the ****??????" LOL!


----------



## EMU

ahah im all done guys sorry i couldnt rename it, if you wanna give me credit it called GRAVEYARD complete track... its got ALOT of sounds in it, if you listen for them... haha in a day or too ill let you guys know all of the sounds that are in their but for now listen and enjoy.. 


sorry its so short, if you want me to make you a track PM me... ill do it free


----------



## meltdown211

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....I cant even look at ice cream trucks..I bring my kids in the house when they drive around here...I actually met the guy driving...he was in prison for aggravated assualt/battery and a number of other offences...yep...thats all I needed to hear....nooooo more ice cream for you boys....buh bye...now thats scary...


----------



## meltdown211

EMU! Nice work on the sound clip!!! My only suggestion is to make it longer so we can all really enjoy hearing the crows, wind and dogs whining...nice job!


----------



## Aelwyn

meltdown211 said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....I cant even look at ice cream trucks..I bring my kids in the house when they drive around here...I actually met the guy driving...he was in prison for aggravated assualt/battery and a number of other offences...yep...thats all I needed to hear....nooooo more ice cream for you boys....buh bye...now thats scary...


LOL! When I was in high school the ice cream truck guy would come by. There were always TONS of teens around the truck, but no one ever had ice cream. Turned out he was dealing out of his truck.....



Not shocking, considering the school I went to. But seriously....out of an ice cream truck?????


----------



## EMU

meltdown211 said:


> EMU! Nice work on the sound clip!!! My only suggestion is to make it longer so we can all really enjoy hearing the crows, wind and dogs whining...nice job!


this was a sampler i will have ALOT more to come, alot more complex as well.. and thank you


----------



## Dark Lord

meltdown211 said:


> If you wouldn't mind, I would like you to "sponsor" your folder. If you could send me some "cheese" and a cashiers check for $2300.00 I will add "Dark Lords Chants" to the folder name. Now that may seem high, but your name will be seem by millions...yes, millions of haunters around the world and its really a bargin...
> 
> Make the check out to Meltdown211 and I like swiss...


Millions around the world,sounds like a great deal ! Well i was on my way down to the post office with the money,but as i passed the Spirit halloween store i was sucked in & inadvertently spent the $2300. ( actually it was $2376. so i may need ya to send me the $76....) & when i finally got to the post office,they said that i couldn't mail a swiss cow to ya, (cows don't like to fly..go figure).If ya want, keep the $86 as a deposit for my folder & when ya have some swampy graveyard for sale I can get you the difference....


----------



## Dark Lord

Ya got a few kewl new ones....I love "Sentinels of stone" & "Yog-Sothoth"


----------



## meltdown211

Just added some "new" stuff to the site...ghost ship, ghostly sounds, awaking mummy, another chainsaw, some neat backwards music with whispers...check out the "new" folder...more to come...


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow! That's some collection, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## meltdown211

Absolutely welcome!! I will be adding some NEW sounds this week! Check back to see what NEW sounds are available!!!


----------



## annamarykahn

wow amazing collection 

thanks for uploading

is there an easy way to download everything or am i stuck getting them 1 @ a time?

amk


----------



## nixie

Great stuff! Thanks!!


----------



## Mortarlover123

Thanks Man I really appreciate that, i needed a thunder track


----------



## Uncle_Daniel

WOW! thanks for sharing these. There are some really great ones on here and a lot of them that are must haves.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thank you thank you thank you...just what we were looking for!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'm just gonna bump this great thread! Got some good sounds for no $$$.


----------



## meltdown211

Thanks Devils Chariot! Were in the 13th hour and everybody needs some sounds!!


----------



## liquidthex

These are exactly what I've been looking for! You rule!

Incidentally, has anyone spent the time to download them all? ^.^


----------



## Bloody Mike

If you can't find the sound effect that you are looking for on this site, YOU DON'T NEED IT..... Excellent collection. Thanks Meltdown211


----------



## bohica

Thanks! You are very generous!


----------



## Otaku

This thread deserves a bump. Lots of good stuff here, and I know we're all looking for high-quality soundtracks about now. I'll be using the "dead kids" track for the graveyard this year. Thanks again, Melty!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Wow, thanks for bumping this Otaku. I have to put this in my favorites so I can check them all out.

Thanks Meltdown for all the time you have spent putting this all together for us to use.


----------



## Just Whisper

This is going in my favorites. Thanks for the time consuming job of collecting and cataloging these, MD. You are a doll. Not a scary, creepy, halloween kind of doll, but more like a cute cuddly nice kind of doll. LOL


----------



## Terrormaster

Gonna resurrect this post. Anyone know if Melty's still around or if anyone has a backup share online someplace? The link is dead and I lost most of the stuff I had downloaded.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last time he logged on was September of 2013. You might try sending him an email through the contact link on his profile page and see if you can resurrect him that way


----------



## Fright Boy

Doesn't seem to be working. I get a file I "requested is not valid" message


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sad... He had some really good tracks.


----------

